# Effexor Dosage



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone, my Doc has me on 37.5mg per day on effexor for a month now so far. I'm use to the side effects and had stopped my IBS spasms I'm IBS D. He wants to up me to 75mg because of some anxiety I suffer from sometimes. He says the higher dosage will act more as a "calming" effect of course I will have to get past the side effects again with the help of Kolonopin. My question is does anybody else here take higher dosage and does it really help you relax more. I don't want to up my dosage if my IBS is under control at 37.5mg just to experience the lousy side effects of the "break in period" for the higher dosage UNLESS the 75mg actually helps more with aniexty thus I will not need the benzo's meds. I am super sensitive to these Anti D meds. Lexapro almost gave a nervous breakdown. From what I've read effexor does'nt help with aniexty till you hit some big numbers 150 plus and I don't think I can handle those numbers. I'm starting to think about trying paxil at low doses. Sorry for the long winded post. Please help with some input if you have experienced effexor or paxil.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I don't want to up my dosage if my IBS is under control at 37.5mg just to experience the lousy side effects of the "break in period" for the higher dosage UNLESS the 75mg actually helps more with aniexty


I was on 37.5mg twice a day for a year or so and felt very good on it.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

You shouldnâ€™t have much of a reaction upping the dose after a month. Your system should already be acclimated. At 75mg I did feel it took the edge off a little. Since taking it for 3 months I have tried Elavil and Paxil. Effexor worked best.


----------



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I will seee what the Dr has to say before I think about a new med.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Effexor I did take it for 3 or so years. My dose was 75mg a day. I thought it was great I had all the energy I needed I felt great, but I'm not sure it helped with the D or even the cramping. I fianly stoped the Effexor after running out of insurance, also I wanted off some of the addecting meds. It was not easy, I'm so glad I had other meds to help with the come down, it can be pretty bad. If you do a search on effexor you will understand. Coming off of it makes a person have vertago, and makes you feel sick to you tummy.Stay on a low a does as you can.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I had been on Effexor at 75mgs, and the doctor wanted me to try Lexapro. I don't know why I let him talk me in to it a year back because I seemed to be doing fine on the Effexor. It was a very bad experience for me on Lexapro. I was very sluggish, gained weight on it, and had a very hard time waking in the mornings. I came off the Lexapro about about 4 weeks ago, and within three days, I was bent double from spasms and D..I went back on 37.5 mgs of effexor 7 days ago and by the second day my stomach had calmed down. I am also not as edgy as I was. I guess for me the 37.5 mgs works the best as it is the lowest and that is what I intend to stay on. Exercise is very important to keep the anxiety at bay..hope this helps.


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

I went from 37.5 to 75 mg and noticed no real change in side effects. I still get some mood swings although not as frequently as when I was on 37.5.As for side effects, IBSUXS, what did you experience or are still experiencing?I hated paxil, made me confused, gave me a fuzzy head. Celexa was better.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm currently taking 75 mg of Effexor per day. My IBS symptoms haven't improved, nor has my mood been affected (either for the better or the worse). The only complaint I have is that, directly after I take the Effexor (with food, at dinner) I feel very nauseous (which includes stomach pain and the feeling that I want to vomit). I told this to my doctor, who suggested that perhaps the symptoms would go away with time (I'd been on Effexor for two months at that point). Now it's a month later and Effexor still has the same effect on me. I started at 75 mg though, so I can't really comment on how bumping the dosage up from 37.5 to 75 mg would effect you... I do know that in some cases people take like 300 mg of effexor per day, so it's not like you're going to be on a really high dosage or anything. Most of the severe side effects that I've heard of people having (i.e. hallucinations, something people refer to as "brain zaps", etc.) come with the highest dosages.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I took 100 or 150 MG at highest years ago...could be wrong. I took the lower dosage maybe 3 years ago and found 75 was perfect...not as constipating as the 100+ but better with everyday depression and anxiety than 37.5 I think I took the XR when I took 75..probably took the regular at higher doses.


----------

